# What color will my fry be



## Betta Caroline (11 mo ago)

Hi! I'm planning on breeding my orange butterfly veiltail male betta to my blue female veiltail. Does anyone know what the fry are gonna look like? Any help would be appreciated! I couldn't find the answer by googling it, I couldn't find a betta genetics website that contained information about that specific combination.


----------

